# Round 2 - FT: NA Series 1-5; LF Series 1-5



## mantis8 (May 2, 2022)

Hello All! Please help me finish my collection. LF NA Series 2-5, FT NA Series 1-5, US Trading preferred but open; Will even do 2+:1 in some cases. Google doc with FT and ISO list below.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1h6rWevr2yTUApta9uHI-GjTxFi8lUsDZODfRzCdhhyc/edit?usp=sharing

Looking forward to trading!

Updated Google Sheet: 5/22/2022


----------



## Boccages (May 4, 2022)

You have Anicotti's North American card ? If so I am looking for it to complete my collection, and I have a ****load of cards to trade for. You can look at my spares : https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/lf-184-anicotti-us-can-many-spares-to-trade-for.604334/


----------



## mantis8 (May 12, 2022)

bump


----------



## mantis8 (May 22, 2022)

bumpity bump


----------



## Lforlinzee (May 23, 2022)

mantis8 said:


> Hello All! Please help me finish my collection. LF NA Series 2-5, FT NA Series 1-5, US Trading preferred but open; Will even do 2+:1 in some cases. Google doc with FT and ISO list below.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1h6rWevr2yTUApta9uHI-GjTxFi8lUsDZODfRzCdhhyc/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> ...


Hi, I could trade my Tia for your 057 Phil?


----------



## mantis8 (May 23, 2022)

Lforlinzee said:


> Hi, I could trade my Tia for your 057 Phil?


Sounds good! DMing


----------

